# NAD Marshall 2554 Silver Jubilee



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

First acquisition in some time. We decided to take advantage of the insane housing market here a few months back and sold up, made a ton of money and moved into a nice apartment. We love it actually. But I had to give up my "studio" I used to have in the basement. A lot of gear was sold and I gave a bunch to my son in law who also plays and can set up in his basement, so I can play there when we get together. But that left me with needing something for the apartment. Picked this one up yesterday locally.

1987 Marshall silver jubilee 25/50 in the 1x12 combo. Killer little amp. Heavy sucker too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Sweet....

I'm not one to criticize over a Marshall purchase, but isn't that a bit loud for an apartment?

Still, that's a great amp. I actually really like the compressed sound at lower volumes.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, no way it can be cranked in here. I wanted a 1x12 so I can lug it around to various places where it can be cranked. But for here I will probably pick up another attenuator so it can get into crunch zone at low volume


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

OOH, that's nice. There is one over at Lauzon's music right now in similar shape, they are pretty tempting.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lookin' good! With nothing to compare it to in the frame, it comes off looking like a 1x8 haha.

You can also skip the attenuator and pick up a dirt pedal and leave the amp clean at home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

Is there really a pedal out there that can obtain the Marshall crunch though?
Nothing beats the sound of a cranked Marshall. IMO.

Nice score!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Is there really a pedal out there that can obtain the Marshall crunch though?
> Nothing beats the sound of a cranked Marshall. IMO.
> 
> Nice score!


Yes, and I use it every show.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2016)

Budda said:


> Yes, and I use it every show.


Please tell.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Please tell.


Fulltone OCD. Not sure what version, all i know is we plugged it in and that was it. 

My gear nerd friends are always shocked when I tell them I run a vintage 100w jcm800 clean .


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I must say, after playing through this amp now for a few weeks I think I have finally attained that Marshall sound that we have in our heads. I have owned several Marshall amps over the years and would end up saying to myself "that's not the sound I am expecting". The tone coming out of this thing would certainly explain why Marshall amps have been around for so long and have maintained their appeal to so many. Mind you, I never had the JCM 800 model(s). I have had few DSL, the Class 5 and the JMP-1 and a JTM 45. All have a distinct tone, and I am sure many prefer those tones over the JCM 800. But this little amp is the tone I hear when I think of Marshall amps. Finally.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's a great sound, isn't it.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

L&M has some Jubilee 25/25 reissues on the floor. 1 /12 is about $1700 bucks. I think they are 18 watts and also comes in a head. Tempting.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Distortion said:


> L&M has some Jubilee 25/25 reissues on the floor. 1 /12 is about $1700 bucks. I think they are 18 watts and also comes in a head. Tempting.


Reviews on those have been mixed. Definitely try before you buy.


----------

